
Fedora 15 KDE: When New Old Is Better Than New New. - darkduck
http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/05/fedora-15-kde-when-new-old-is-better.html
======
wccrawford
Title is link bait.

While it's a decent review of Fedora KDE, every comparison to newer distros is
bad... It takes more memory, etc etc, with the possible exception of copying
Win7 on how it handles icons for programs that aren't running. (And if I'm
understanding it right, didn't OSX do that first with 'keep in dock'?)

~~~
darkduck
@wccrawford: "New Old" means KDE 4.6 on Fedora, compared to "New New" of GNOME
3. Will you disagree that KDE version is slightly better than GNOME 3, for
example because it is more polished? I am not aware about OSX, never worked
with it. Maybe they have this feature for longer than Win7.

~~~
wccrawford
I haven't used Gnome 3, so I can't comment on that.

I'd hardly call KDE4 old, though.

~~~
darkduck
KDE4 is relatively old compared to GNOME 3. At least, Fedora has several
versions with KDE4 already. And only very fresh one with GNOME 3.

